# Goodwood meet 21st August



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi guys after another successful meet at goodwood I've decided to make this a monthly meet. So for anyone who's not been before we meet around 9am there is a cafe on site that does a great breakfast and coffee all TT's welcome be nice to see some more mk2 and mk3 as well. Hopefully we will get chance to head over to the paddocks this time get some photos. Let me know and I will put your name on the list.





































1)cam69
2)rusTTy_racer
3)MichaelAC
4)Lollypop86
5)Morbs320i
6)BlueMagic
7)Maseace
8)sussexbythesea
9)Debbie
10)alex1287


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Well done again, stick me down - I should be OK unless I have family duties


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

That's good for me thanks, see you all there.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

me please 

J
xx


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

Great idea add me to the list!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry, will be watching planes in Bournemouth!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice to see these are still going, will pop along in the M4 for a catch up.


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

BlueMagic said:


> Nice to see these are still going, will pop along in the M4 for a catch up.


Hi Chris look forward to seeing the M4 I will put you on the list.


----------



## Maseace (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi

Have seen this a number of time come up but still new to TT ownership so slowly getting her into shape. If ok will pop down to this one with my little lady, she is 4 so if not sutable let me know.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Maseace said:


> Hi
> 
> Have seen this a number of time come up but still new to TT ownership so slowly getting her into shape. If ok will pop down to this one with my little lady, she is 4 so if not sutable let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi not a problem look forward to meeting you. I will put your name on the list.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Should be ok for this one please


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hot and Sunny weather tomorrow, see you there :lol:


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

See you tomorrow guys

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Had friends over today and weather not good so car has nor cleaned for two weeks but see you all there!


----------



## Morbs320i (Sep 20, 2015)

See you all tomorrow, I've got the little one with me but I've told her she's got to be on best behaviour!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope it all goes well, look forward to some pictures


----------



## dorianwoolger (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all,

Good to meet everyone this morning. Hope to see you at future events.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome Dorian, what a nice family unit


----------

